# New: Junghans Meister with ETA/Peseux 7001



## StufflerMike

Junghans just launched a new hw Junghans Meister with cal. J815.1 (=7001).










Diameter: 37,7 mm, display back (mineral sapphire)
Available in stainless steel as well as gold plated
Strap: shell cordovan or croc
Price: 940 to 1090 Euro
available: July 2012


----------



## flyingpicasso

Sleek, simple, classy, the right size...and reasonably priced. I like it!


----------



## Armchair

flyingpicasso said:


> Sleek, simple, classy, the right size...and reasonably priced. I like it!


+1

I love the 12, 3, 6 and 9 markers.


----------



## JohnF

Max Bill's spirit lives on and is beautifully modernized...


----------



## kerosene

That is sharp and makes my decision more difficult, as I've been considering a Junghans Meister Automatic.


----------



## Fatz028

Looks like a Nomos.


----------



## gagnello

I absolutely love this watch. I actually emailed junghans usa 2 weeks ago asking when this was going to be available. They said possibly May. I hope so....the sooner the better.


----------



## brainless

flyingpicasso said:


> Sleek, simple, classy, the right size...*and reasonably priced*. I like it!


Please,

don't say it too loud..........................Joerg Schauer (STOWA) is also reading here. :roll:

Volker ;-)


----------



## Nishant

A lovely dress watch ... A job well done !!


----------



## stanislav

Fatz028 said:


> Looks like a Nomos.


and with shorter lugs


----------



## StufflerMike

You could also say it looks like the modern interpretation of a vintage Junghans Meister


----------



## v76

Very elegant! Might have been nicer if it were a couple of mm smaller since the Peseux 7001 is a small movement (10.5 lines) - the seconds subdial looks a bit too close to the center of the dial.


----------



## brummyjon

v76 said:


> Very elegant! Might have been nicer if it were a couple of mm smaller since the Peseux 7001 is a small movement (10.5 lines) - the seconds subdial looks a bit too close to the center of the dial.


This was my first reaction too, but then I felt it was just because I have seen so many Unitas watches, and smaller Peseux watches that I like. I think it still looks beautifully balanced, if you accept it on its own terms.

I would love one of these, and it is what I would consider to be a perfect size, too.

Good job, Junghans!


----------



## stanislav

silver markers and hands on a white dial - a but tricky.
thin bezel makes the watch look bigger.


----------



## camb66

Very nice and a perfect size


----------



## IvanDrago

You can always count on the germans to make a beatiful time piece.


----------



## TJWN

Peseux7001 is 2.5mm, less thicker than a 3.35mm ETA 2801, hope this Meister hand wound will slimmer than the maxbill hand wound(9mm).


----------



## brainless

TJWN said:


> Peseux7001 is 2.5mm, less thicker than a 3.35mm ETA 2801, hope this Meister hand wound *will slimmer* than the maxbill hand wound(9mm).


Yes,

the thickness / slimness is 7.3 mm,

Volker ;-)


----------



## TJWN

it will then slip under the cuff comfortably :-d


----------



## shtora

A real beauty!
Unfortunately, a plexiglass front crystal.


----------



## louis

stuffler said:


> You could also say it looks like the modern interpretation of a vintage Junghans Meister


Even better than the vintage, imo.


----------



## militaryfan

shtora said:


> A real beauty!
> Unfortunately, a plexiglass front crystal.


Agreed. The watch is beautiful, but a sapphire front would have been perfect.


----------



## CM HUNTER

Mineral crystal is a vintage touch on a watch with a vintage aesthetic and history. Makes sense to me.


----------



## StufflerMike

CM HUNTER said:


> Mineral crystal is a vintage touch on a watch with a vintage aesthetic and history. Makes sense to me.


+1
...and a domed sapphire crystal would cost some etxra money. To preserve the vintage touch the mineral crystal is just right.


----------



## Lencoth

For me this is the best-looking new watch of the year (so far anyway...). 
Especially like that it's not another permutation on Max Bill, but a throwback to vintage Junghans watches. Absolutely splendid.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Lencoth said:


> For me this is the best-looking new watch of the year (so far anyway...).
> Especially like that it's not another permutation on Max Bill, but a throwback to vintage Junghans watches. Absolutely splendid.


Well, maybe the best looking new watch of 2012...


----------



## Lencoth

Indeed, I did not read the dates, but still it goes on my to-get list for 2014


----------



## powerband

This thread still has leg.



CM HUNTER said:


> Mineral crystal is a vintage touch on a watch with a vintage aesthetic and history. Makes sense to me.


The front crystal is actually acrylic with a special tough-coating that makes the watch look warmer and gives better sheen. The caseback has a see-through mineral crystal.

This is one beautiful watch.


----------



## CM HUNTER

powerband said:


> This thread still has leg.
> 
> The front crystal is actually acrylic with a special tough-coating that makes the watch look warmer and gives better sheen. The caseback has a see-through mineral crystal.
> 
> This is one beautiful watch.


Acrylic, mineral.... point being it's not sapphire. Which isn't as big of a deal as people make it out to be when it's purposefully done to fit the vibe of the watch. As is the case here. To do it just for the sake of being cheap... that's a different story.

Speaking of that "special" coating. I'm usually all for going that extra mile and doing something that supposed to make things more durable and better. But it seems that coating isn't very effective, and if you do happen to get scratches (and plenty of people have), the usual poly-watch cure for those scratches isn't an option because of it. This is one time where doing something extra is actually more of a minus than a plus I think.


----------



## powerband

I agree that fitting a material to the vibe of the watch is more important. But I'll take acrylic over mineral crystal any day. There's a warmth to acrylic that you can't get from mineral glass.


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## TJWN

CM HUNTER said:


> Acrylic, mineral.... point being it's not sapphire. Which isn't as big of a deal as people make it out to be when it's purposefully done to fit the vibe of the watch. As is the case here. To do it just for the sake of being cheap... that's a different story.
> 
> Speaking of that "special" coating. I'm usually all for going that extra mile and doing something that supposed to make things more durable and better. But it seems that coating isn't very effective, and if you do happen to get scratches (and plenty of people have), the usual poly-watch cure for those scratches isn't an option because of it. This is one time where doing something extra is actually more of a minus than a plus I think.


Yes, the coating forms a additional layer to the plexiglass, polishing is not possible, while will make the situation worse..


----------



## gagnello

Anyone else notice that the hour hand in the silver version appaears to be pretty badly misaligned?


----------



## Time On My Hands

gagnello said:


> Anyone else notice that the hour hand in the silver version appaears to be pretty badly misaligned?


Nope. Misaligned in what way?

Pretty crap picture, but its the most front-on picture I have. I don't see misalignment.

(Maybe I don't want to know! :-()


----------



## gagnello

Time On My Hands said:


> Nope. Misaligned in what way?
> 
> Pretty crap picture, but its the most front-on picture I have. I don't see misalignment.
> 
> (Maybe I don't want to know! :-()
> 
> View attachment 2102170


In the original picture posted by the op, which is the picture from the manufacturer I assume, the hour hand is positioned precisely on the 10pm index, and the minute hand is 7-8 minutes past the hour. Incidently, the gold one is perfect.


----------



## Mediocre

I realize that this is an old thread.....but that is a good looking watch. I love the hands and subtle markers


----------



## powerband

TJWN said:


> Yes, the coating forms a additional layer to the plexiglass, polishing is not possible, while will make the situation worse..


The added benefit of this coating is that it enhances the gloss over the dial, gives some UV protection to the dial, and prevents normal-use scratches on the acrylic crystal for a period of time (perhaps even years). But when the scratches accumulate beyond acceptable levels, it's a simple and inexpensive replacement for a non-coated acrylic crystal. This isn't complicated and, for me, not a deal-breaker.

Mineral and acrylic are differentiated in both aesthetics and maintenance, so the distinction matters.


----------



## Time On My Hands

Mediocre said:


> I realize that this is an old thread.....but that is a good looking watch. I love the hands and subtle markers


You speak the truth.


----------



## Time On My Hands

gagnello said:


> In the original picture posted by the op, which is the picture from the manufacturer I assume, the hour hand is positioned precisely on the 10pm index, and the minute hand is 7-8 minutes past the hour. Incidently, the gold one is perfect.


Oh right! Haha, I was examining the minute hand itself, not noticing it's relationship to the hour hand.

Good observation! I got my watch out of mothballs to check.

On the Junghans website, they seem to have corrected the error, and to my eyes, corrected too much. The hour hand looks to be further advanced than the minute. Again, the gold one is OK.

I'm satisfied my silver one is OK, by the way.


----------



## gagnello

Yeah man, I wasn't saying ALL silver ones had a problem, just the one in the picture. Yours is great!


----------



## Lencoth

Took a while, but finally got myself a "gold" one. Really enjoying it! It's not really cheap, but it looks a hell of a lot more expensive than it is.


----------



## Armchair

Lencoth said:


> Took a while, but finally got myself a "gold" one. Really enjoying it! It's not really cheap, but it looks a hell of a lot more expensive than it is.


Pics!


----------

